# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  Octoplus Box JTAG v1.2.8 - Samsung i9192, T988M, LG E410 and many more!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.2.8 is out!  *Added support for:*
Samsung GT-I9192, Samsung SGH-T988M, LG E988, LG E410, LG E410B, LG E410G!   Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.2.8 Release Notes   *Added support for the following models:* - *Samsung GT-I9192*  - added Dead Boot Repair.
- *Samsung SGH-T899M* - added Dead Boot Repair.
- *LG E988* - added Dead Boot Repair.
- *LG E410* - added Dead Boot Repair.
- *LG E410B* - added Dead Boot Repair.
- *LG E410G* - added Dead Boot Repair.*Added new Core IDs of some new revisions of Qualcomm CPUs.**Added Software manuals for supported phones.**Repair and Full Flash files were uploaded to support area.**Released some improvements to the main software.*   
Octoplus - the best there is with the most important updates only!  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Octoplus/Octopus Shell Software v1.1.5 is out!  *Released some new features and possibilities!*   Octoplus/Octopus Shell Software v1.1.5 Release Notes   *Increased stability and speed of the software.**Increased speed of information loading about software update.**Other minor improvements.*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

